# Sub and Rear View Mirror Issue.



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Turn down the subs.  Seriously, if your subs are that powerful they are also very noticable by drivers around you. In many jurisdictions you will get a noise ticket for this.


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

Either

A) Turn it down.
B) Learn to drive without it.

I had 2x15's in my old car, 800 RMS each, they made my mirror practically useless. But, the only time i had them up loud enough to physically move my mirror was when i was parked.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I agree with the above. Short of injecting the joint with some kind of stiffener, you're not going to be able to cause it from being all over the place. If your subs are loud enough to cause your mirror to vibrate, it is true that everyone around you hears it. 

You could always try to find another mirror, but that may be more work than it's worth.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm thinking that if you add some mass (weight) you'll change the natural frequency that the mirror will vibrate at. Some glue-on wheel weights might work. I've never tried it but I've noticed my mirror will vibrate with the stock stereo.

If you totally remove the mirror during your repair process, please post up something about how you did it. The plastic housing on mine buzzes a little on rough roads but I don't know how to fix it.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> The plastic housing on mine buzzes a little on rough roads but I don't know how to fix it.


To fix the plastic housing I filled it with acoustic foam. 
With higher powered subs there are a couple small plastic boxes inside that will buzz from vibrations. I just glued those in place. It doesn't make any noise now 

My mirror will vibrate like crazy even with low volume.
With it turned up and on the low freqs it will drop the mirror.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

How does it come apart?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> How does it come apart?


Just slides apart while pressing in the center.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

ever since i had my subwoofer in my mirror just sits all the way down all of time and i have learned to drive without it.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Don't you get rattling from the rear deck when you crank it that loud?
Mine almost sounds like the 3rd brake light is smacking off the window if i blast it sometimes.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Jaycruze said:


> Don't you get rattling from the rear deck when you crank it that loud?
> Mine almost sounds like the 3rd brake light is smacking off the window if i blast it sometimes.


Does it also do that with the back seats folded down?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Also make sure the mirror is tight, mine loosened up and was really really bad, but with it tightened it is at least somewhat usable at higher volume.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Chevyderek72 said:


> Also make sure the mirror is tight, mine loosened up and was really really bad, but with it tightened it is at least somewhat usable at higher volume.


How does one tighten their mirror?


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

Jaycruze said:


> Don't you get rattling from the rear deck when you crank it that loud?
> Mine almost sounds like the 3rd brake light is smacking off the window if i blast it sometimes.


mine will rattle at high level volume but it is more noticeable at low levels. I have put a towel back there to push it down more and it is rare if i hear it rattle now.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> How does one tighten their mirror?


zip ties? :question:


----------



## RMan32 (Sep 3, 2012)

I am an experienced installer and have put in several high end audio systems in many cars over the years. Seriously, If anyone adds a premium sound system to their cruze, they should:

A) Expect things like this to happen, the SPL that is produced is far more than the entire car was spec'd to handle. There are ways to correct this. Like DYNAMAT for sound absorption and proper sound reflection, proper sealing of all loose parts and airgaps in your car, over securing items like MIRRORS, windows, nuts and bolts, etc... you get the point.

B) Consider researching and understanding the dynamics of the components you buy. Don't listen to people who dont know what they are talking about or what there doing. Chances are most are ghetto installs, and caps are not things you wear on your head LOL.

C) Consider a professional installation if the install is too complicated for you to comprehend.

D) there is a right way and a WRONG way to add BASS pumping power to your car.

In other words adding a premium sound system will cost alot of money, patience, and time to do it right. The fact that your mirror is useless is not a bad thing unless you are driving. Consider buying a mirror that is built to withstand SPL's over or around 100 DB. Or consider epoxying the mirror to the base, you will not be able to adjust the mirror but if its your car and your the sole driver who cares, anyone else buying the car later from you can always buy a new mirror.

I would recommend using dynamat, but you have to take strip all panels of your entire car to the frame. This method will ensure the best vibration reduction along with the best sound performance. 

Hope that helps for starters, RMan


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

RMan32 said:


> I am an experienced installer and have put in several high end audio systems in many cars over the years. Seriously, If anyone adds a premium sound system to their cruze, they should:
> 
> A) Expect things like this to happen, the SPL that is produced is far more than the entire car was spec'd to handle. There are ways to correct this. Like DYNAMAT for sound absorption and proper sound reflection, proper sealing of all loose parts and airgaps in your car, over securing items like MIRRORS, windows, nuts and bolts, etc... you get the point.
> 
> ...


I agree with most of the above. Thanks for posting; this is information people really need to be aware of. 

Not to sound argumentative though, but my experience with Dynamat has been sub-par. It is designed to be a vibration deadener and is not an effective sound blocking medium. It adds unnecessary cost and difficulty of removal should you need to work inside the door for any reason. I've recommended Don's products at sounddeadenershowdown.com because they have outperformed anything by Dynamat that I have used in the past both in price and in performance. CLD tiles are significantly better vibration absorbers and mass loaded vinyl is a significantly better (and more affordable per square foot) material for blocking sound. I see no point in using a vibration absorber to seal a door when that's not its intended purpose on a fundamental design level, despite how effective it may be. As Don has put it - use the right tool for the job. What I'm trying to say is, while it will work, it doesn't mean there aren't better ways to accomplish the same thing. RAAMudio's products also come to mind. 

When I get my car back from the body shop, I'll be fitting some closed cell foam and MLV where I expect the rear deck pad to vibrate the most. So far, I don't have issues as I am not hitting very high SPL levels with an SQ-based 15" sub.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> How does one tighten their mirror?


I'd like to know this too.


----------



## Toma (Nov 8, 2021)

brooksdad09 said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm having an major issue with my Subs at any range just throwing my rear view around to the point that its completely useless. I'm just wondering if there are any way to tighten it up or brace it in any way?


Turn it down everybody can hear it waaah! The cruze community hates subs bro. I got two 15s in my trunk and I drive my car down by the mulberry river 40 mins into the national forest ima shake this car to pieces and love every second of it.
I hope everyone hears me enjoying my cruze  and yours too bud


----------

